# Project Help



## Wayne of Spades (Jun 6, 2007)

Hey all, this is a project PC that I'm going to be building soon.  Of course, before I take the dive and buy all the components (absolutely everything), I'd like some feedback on the hardware I've chosen.  I'm mostly a noob on this subject, but I've been trying to get my homework done, so here goes:

Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-965P-DS3
http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16813128042

CPU: Intel e6400
http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16819115004

RAM: A-Data 2GB (2x1GB) PC6400 5-5-5-18
http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16820211066

GPU: XFX 8600GT
http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16814150230

Hard Drive: Western Digital 250GB 7200RPM (SATA)
http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16822144417

Optical Drive: Lite-On DVD Burner (SATA)
http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16827106057

Sound Card: Creative Audigy 7.1
http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16829102002

Power Supply: Rosewill Stallion 450W
http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16817182022

Case: Cooler Master Centurion 5
http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16811119068]

Monitor: Acer 19" widescreen
http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16824009112

Keyboard: SolidTek USB keyboard
http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16823111001

Mouse: Microsoft 3 Button Mouse (Optical)
http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16826105184

Speakers: Logitech X-530 5.1 speakers
http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16836121126

Then I'll need to be getting Windows Vista retail DVD for ~230 dollars.

Any suggestions are highly appreciated.


----------



## pt (Jun 6, 2007)

get a better gfx and psu if it's for gaming


----------



## DOM (Jun 6, 2007)

this is $1 less and has 4MB L2 which the other one just has 2MB L2
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115016


----------



## Kursah (Jun 6, 2007)

Nice find Dom, Wayne are you planning on OC-ing that system, if you are, check the link in my sig. Also, research your components, find competitors, read professional and consumer reviews, that will let you know a lot about that component before you decide to buy. What's your intentions for this PC? That wasn't listed, gaming? Word Processor? Depending on what you're doing you could either save or spend more money depending on what you want your PC to be capable of.

At the end of the day, it's your decision, I just hope we can help you make the right one, but do yourself a favor and make sure you know as much as you can about what you're getting so you know the good/bad of it. Hope I've been of help, good luck with your purchase, hope it functions to your expectations.


----------



## Wayne of Spades (Jun 6, 2007)

Thanks DOM for that tip.

@Kursah:

There are no intentions for overclocking.  I just want to get a functioning computer first, the tinkering can happen in the future.

As for the use of this computer, it's going to function as my gaming platform, workplace, and media storage (it's not getting hooked up to a big TV or anything, I'm basically going to use the monitor and speakers in a relatively closed space).  I do realize that the gfx card isn't the absolute best.  However, I do need to stick to a budget very much near the cost of this one and I realize that it won't be able to run gfx heavy games on super high resolutions with a bunch of anti-aliasing and effects.   I just want to be able to run (future) DX10 games at fair framerates (probably with the effects turned down) and play current-gen games like Supreme Commander and C&C3 with the settings turned up a little higher.

Do you think it would serve that purpose, or do I need to consider buying better components for that?  Also, is the jump from the 8600GT to the GTS worth it?


----------



## wazzledoozle (Jun 6, 2007)

Audigy cards are a nightmare in vista. Just stick with the onboard sound.

The rest looks good. I would stick with the 8600GT, it has the same chip as the GTS. Easily overclocked if you find it cant keep up with a game.


----------



## Wayne of Spades (Jun 6, 2007)

Hmm, would onboard audio support 5.1 sound?  If not, then 2.1?  I think that could save me some money if I ditched the 5.1 speakers and sound card and opted for something cheaper.


----------



## DOM (Jun 6, 2007)

Well im using Onboard (Logitech X-540 70 watts 5.1 Speakers) it sound good to me


----------



## Flamingsupernova (Jun 7, 2007)

I'd go with the gigabyte higher model

the GA-965P-dQ6


----------



## Munkul (Jun 7, 2007)

the 8600 gt is considered slow in reviews. its not even as good as the x1950 midrange stuff.
the 8600gts is better, but really its what you can afford, i suppose.


----------



## Wile E (Jun 7, 2007)

You can save a good bit of loot by buying the OEM version of Vista. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832116202

Also, I would ditch the Audigy as well. Surround sound, Creative, and Vista don't play nice together. You can always get one later if they actually get the driver issues sorted out.

Total savings=$150

Put that towards a better psu and gfx card.

Perhaps this for a psu: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817194015

And this for gfx: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814122022

That puts you $45 over the current budget, if I did the math correctly, but nets you much better performance. Plus the gfx card has a $25 Mail in rebate.


----------

